# The cat is planning something EVIL!



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Lol I swear they are always plotting against us.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Rofl!!! Great find! Oh, and Candee...they are. 


Especially this one!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ha ha ha that's awesome Raven.


Found another evil kitty too. They are everywhere!:


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*LOL! These were great! Loved the editing! *


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

You WILL know it's "True" when you quickly walk into the room to find your cat looking through your personal finances!
"I think I keep smelling catnip around here but I can't seem to locate it anywhere?"


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Funny videos. Half of what makes cats so great is how paranoid they usually look.


----------

